

To all the entrepreneurs. - sinzone

"We're here to make a dent in the universe. Otherwise, why even be here? We're creating a completely new consciousness, like an artist or a poet. That's how you have to think of this. We're rewriting the history of human thought with what we're doing."<p>—  Steve Jobs
======
kellco
That's an awesome quote. I'm going to write it down.

He touched so many people by being such an inspiration, I'm going to miss him.
I'm writing a book, a life manual or something like that, and I wanted to ask
him a question or to give a unique quote for the book but I guess I waited too
long to ask. I was thinking about that last month when he resigned. This just
goes to remind me that I better hurry up and get that book written or my
project finished...just in case.

------
clockwork_189
An inspiration to all of us. The day October 5th, 2011 will be remembered as
the day the earth lost one of the greatest minds of all time.

